# Collars



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

What are your opinion on those things? I know many do wear them. I wore my dogs old collar from time to time, and i enjoyed it a bit.

Now to be honest, only two of my buds know I'm a furry, and others would fucking hit the roof (This includes parents DX). Is it even acceptable to wear at schools and such? I mean, i would think it'd be viewed as a sex bondage thing. I do dearly want one though, and i will buy one, as my dogs old one won't fit anymore. I just kinda need an honest opinion across the boards. I'd never see me in a fursuit, but i would in a collar.


----------



## CoyoteTrax (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a dog collar with a cat bell, just cos I thought it looked fancy! 
You should have seen the look I was given in the pet shop. Good times! But everyone I know thinks I'm a little eccentric, but they don't know I'm a furry. Some sorta do, but I do a Nixon on them. Y'know, deny everything.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 17, 2009)

i CONSTANTLY wear mine... even to school... but then again... i live in California near San Francisco... so... kinda expected... if you don't see one thing in a day that makes you do a double-take around here... then you've either lived here too long, you are that thing ppl do a double-take on (like me), or you arn't leaving your house...


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 17, 2009)

If I wanted to (I don't) and tried, my friends and brother would lynch me.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 17, 2009)

lol on the sig... office space CLASSIC!!!
idk... maybee some of your friends are furs... wearing my collar (and eventually my tail) is how i found out and broached the subject...


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 17, 2009)

I've never worn one, but only because I don't have any. 

I live in a really small town, so I probably can't get away with wearing a collar. I'd get weird looks, a nickname, insults, etc. And I really hate having attention brought to myself. So...no collar for me until college.


Inb4: Highschool, there's your problem.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

They really let you wear em in school? Man, my schools so lame, they'd think of it as a sexual thing. Not to mention most of the the teachers are total ass-hats, and would give me some shit if i walked in with one on.


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 17, 2009)

Depends on what the collar looks like. It is a pink one with hearts being worn by a guy...that would be alittle weird. But manly collars worn by a guy, thats cute.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 17, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> maybee some of your friends are furs... wearing my collar (and eventually my tail) is how i found out and broached the subject...



Nope, and if they are then they keep it well hidden.
But I would hung and skinned for sure.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 17, 2009)

I wear one all the time, I only take it off to like, take a shower, and sleep and stuff.
Friends and stuff got over it cause they...know me...
It's blue and has a metal buckle.
Check your school's dress code, see if it has anything about collars on it.
Most of the time it's just metal ones with spikes that they don't allow.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

It seems that like it's ok. Now for design. What's like, too far. I just kinda wanted a solid color.


----------



## CoyoteTrax (Mar 17, 2009)

It's funny, if I was back in school, I'd be teased and beaten if I wore my collar. 
Now that I'm in college, people just look at it, make some sorta comment (sometimes a joke, sometimes a compliment) and that's it. Never a problem!


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 17, 2009)

Go to http://collarfactory.com and make a design. I personally love the faux fur ones. =3


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 17, 2009)

southtownjr said:


> Go to http://collarfactory.com and make a design. I personally love the faux fur ones. =3



my friend has one from collar factory


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

On account I'm only a freshmen, i think I'll wait off for a while, or get one and wear it around my room or something. Why? For one, my folks would give me shit. Two, I'd get snicked at through highschool. Don't care what others really think about me, but i don't want to really set anyone off.


----------



## Uro (Mar 17, 2009)

I really like wearing mine but I limit it to clubs and furcons/meets. I would wear it around more because I like the look of it but don't want to be 'that weird kid' on campus.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 17, 2009)

Some people really make collars look as good as any other accessory. It just depends on the way you present yourself though. I do agree on the note that you might want to keep it more to friends, hang outs, etc... of course, not for work, unless you're working at Hot Topic, heheh. Plenty of people wear collars around for reasons other than being a furry-related interest.

On an added note: A lot of what I find attractive in people's apparel may be of the same individuals other people see as freaks of society, heheh. I don't know about other places, but there are lots of people in my area that always have something to say. Definitely not something you want to wear without your thicker skin also, heheh.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 17, 2009)

I wear one, and have had no problems whatsoever. Granted, I'm not in high school anymore, but looking back, I could actually picture myself wearing one and getting away with it if it had even crossed my mind back then. Mine is from collarfactory.com. I made sure it was not black to avoid the sexual thing, because from what I know, those ones are typically black. And as well, it's not even a "furry" thing, but rather I thought the collarfactory collars looked cool. It took me a few months before I went back to that site and bought one. Mine's chocolate raspberry with pink lambskin lining. I love it.

I wear it nearly everwhere. If people give me weird looks, I haven't noticed. I've got compliments, but no negative comments. My family thinks its cool, so no problems from them.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 17, 2009)

I need one. I don't have one, but I plan on getting one from collar factory soon. =D
I'll wear it all the time.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

Uro said:


> I would wear it around more because I like the look of it but don't want to be 'that weird kid' on campus.



I'm like that too. I really dig the look, but i don't want to be the one kid that kinda wonders around because nobody wants to hang around him


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd like to get one if I didn't have to deal with weird looks :|.


----------



## Corto (Mar 17, 2009)

While not bad or anything like that, I tend to find these collars to be somewhat weird, and I like to consider myself the standard by which all others shall be judged. 


Modesty aside, of course.


----------



## Russ (Mar 17, 2009)

I recently had a "why the hell not?" thing after seeing a brown leather one with a small paw-shaped tag despite having every logical reason not to (including the fact that any none of the animals I feel close to are domesticated). I found it far less uncomfortable than I had imagined to the point I forgot it was even there a few times. And it looks like a thick necklace/choker of sorts when I hide the bits in my shirt as well. 

So far I only wore it in public places though (Street, the tube etc...). Always take it off when I came to where I work or my university campus. People already feel I'm a bit off. No need to try too hard. And my friends would probably just facepalm. Couple people that saw it in the tube just glanced at it and looked away when they saw me looking in their general direction.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 17, 2009)

Russ said:


> I recently had a "why the hell not?" thing after seeing a brown leather one with a small paw-shaped tag despite having every logical reason not to (including the fact that any none of the animals I feel close to are domesticated). I found it far less uncomfortable than I had imagined to the point I forgot it was even there a few times. And it looks like a thick necklace/choker of sorts when I hide the bits in my shirt as well.
> 
> So far I only wore it in public places though (Street, the tube etc...). Always take it off when I came to where I work or my university campus. People already feel I'm a bit off. No need to try too hard. And my friends would probably just facepalm. Couple people that saw it in the tube just glanced at it and looked away when they saw me looking in their general direction.



Ahh, BUT THEY LOOK SO DAMN COOL!!! (And feel cool too. They are super comfy to wear).

When I'm out and about in college, I'll probably wear one publicly, but for now, i guess not. It's a shame. I love the look of it, for not even fury reasons. I'm somewhat of a skater, and i dress in that open hoody, Etnies shirt under, blue loose jeans, and i wear my vans (Which i love). Top it off with a tan addias cap. A brown collar would look sick in my opinion.


----------



## crdb5066 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't have one, and I wouldn't wear it a lot. Only special occasions I guess, but I'm definitely going to get one very soon (maybe tomorrow) or a much more awesome one from collar factory! 8D


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 18, 2009)

if you do get one where it around friends and they dont seem to care then bring it into school. i want to wear mine in public but my parents wont let me 3=


----------



## -WoLf BaNe- (Mar 18, 2009)

Collars are cool!!! I have a collection of them(call me crazy, im use to it) XD


----------



## Arreku (Mar 18, 2009)

I quite enjoy how I look in a collar : ) I think they're cute


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 18, 2009)

Arreku said:


> I quite enjoy how I look in a collar : ) I think they're cute



They are much more stylish than people really think.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 18, 2009)

mine's just a basic checkerbord pattern... black and red... with a friggen QUARTER AS THE TAG!!! everyone thinks it's awesome... i found a quarter with a hole in it and put it on my collar... and it's cool!


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 18, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> mine's just a basic checkerbord pattern... black and red... with a friggen QUARTER AS THE TAG!!! everyone thinks it's awesome... i found a quarter with a hole in it and put it on my collar... and it's cool!



Lol. That's rad!


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 18, 2009)

I found an old cat collar with a bell on it, and wear that around the house sometimes.  No way am I wearing it to school...I don't think anyone would really notice, but still...
It's bright purple, and jingles whenever I move faster than a walk, so being easily amused I tend to trot around the house in it driving my parents insane.  I wear it for the entertainment factor and it's surprisingly comfortable.
If I could get a real leather collar, with tags...but, I don't have the funds or the access, so not gonna happen


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to get one from CF, but dont think parrent would agree, nor friend...
I love to have thing on my neck. I mean, since i'm 1yrs old i wear a silver chain... Never remove it, look good on me.

And i think that collar look cute :3


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 18, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I'd like to get one from CF, but dont think parrent would agree, nor friend...
> I love to have thing on my neck. I mean, since i'm 1yrs old i wear a silver chain... Never remove it, look good on me.
> 
> And i think that collar look cute :3



Oh Shi- I diddn't even think of that. What the hell would my parents say???

If it isn't for a reason, like my girlfriend gave it to me or something, they wouldn't approve of it.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 18, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> Oh Shi- I diddn't even think of that. What the hell would my parents say???
> 
> If it isn't for a reason, like my girlfriend gave it to me or something, they wouldn't approve of it.


 
Heh alway think about your parrent if your under 18 like meh.

Funny fact is that my parrent almost let me do whatever i want... But wouldn't trust them 'bout a collar XD


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm looking for one, but the mall by my house has little to offer me.

Edit: When I told my mum I wanted one, she was just like, "okee dokee then, good luck finding one"


----------



## Russ (Mar 18, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> Oh Shi- I diddn't even think of that. What the hell would my parents say???


 
Thats something I'm wondering myself. I doubt there would be a negative reaction. My mother is quite open and doesn't really care about my choices as long as I know what I am getting myself into. After seeing the paw-tag she could ask if it has something to do with "those furry people" (I never actually told her but the topic of furries once came during conversation and I'm sure she connected the dots enough to know that I am at least familiar with the idea). 

She will be visiting my place soon. I'm still wondering if I should wear it, keep it off but visible or just hide it. I'm just not too fond of advertising everything I do to people I know. Thats why wearing a collar in public has been far easier for me than wearing it around people that would know me.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 18, 2009)

Russ said:


> Thats something I'm wondering myself. I doubt there would be a negative reaction. My mother is quite open and doesn't really care about my choices as long as I know what I am getting myself into. After seeing the paw-tag she could ask if it has something to do with "those furry people" (I never actually told her but the topic of furries once came during conversation and I'm sure she connected the dots enough to know that I am at least familiar with the idea).
> 
> She will be visiting my place soon. I'm still wondering if I should wear it, keep it off but visible or just hide it. I'm just not too fond of advertising everything I do to people I know. That's why wearing a collar in public has been far easier for me than wearing it around people that would know me.



I don't know. With my family, i guarantee there will be some 0_o faces going on if i walk home from the mall with a dog collar around my neck, tag and all. Not only that, but I'd be scared mainly because i know my dad. He might think I'm somewhat of a freak, or try convince me I'm some sort of freak.

Yay for an un-accepting family.


----------



## Belaneth (Mar 18, 2009)

> Thats why wearing a collar in public has been far easier for me than wearing it around people that would know me.


 
I have the same issue. With people I've already created a relationship with, I don't really want to have to explain why I wear a collar around, especially my employer, older friends, parents, etc. But when I meet new people now, if I'm wearing a collar, most accept it as an oddity and move on.



> I'm looking for one, but the mall by my house has little to offer me.


 
It may sound a little weird, but try a pet supply store. I used to work in one and most carry a variety of sizes and styles. Mine is just a standard blue 18" two-layerd dog collar. It has a little weight but feels nice.


----------



## Tazzin (Mar 18, 2009)

> I have the same issue. With people I've already created a relationship with, I don't really want to have to explain why I wear a collar around, especially my employer, older friends, parents, etc. But when I meet new people now, if I'm wearing a collar, most accept it as an oddity and move on.


I know what you mean, when I starting wearing a collar in the middle of last semester at school, lots of my classmates asked about it and joked about it. When we switched semesters and classes, I got a lot less questions from my new classmates, just some odd glares because it had been there from day one.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

Belaneth said:


> It may sound a little weird, but try a pet supply store. I used to work in one and most carry a variety of sizes and styles. Mine is just a standard blue 18" two-layerd dog collar. It has a little weight but feels nice.



I had that as a backup idea from the start.
It just might feel a little weird going into a pet store to buy something I'm going to wear.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 19, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I had that as a backup idea from the start.
> It just might feel a little weird going into a pet store to buy something I'm going to wear.



Lol. Don't worry, I did that because I couldn't find mind anywhere else. I just walked in and bought it and they said "if it doesn't fit you can bring it back in for a refund." I just smiled, nodded and walked out .


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

Belaneth said:


> It may sound a little weird, but try a pet supply store. I used to work in one and most carry a variety of sizes and styles. Mine is just a standard blue 18" two-layerd dog collar. It has a little weight but feels nice.



I don't really wanna walk in, and ask them for a collar. When they ask for what type of animal and i say human, i'm gonna feel kinda weird. . .

Idk. It might be what i have to do though DX


----------



## Belaneth (Mar 19, 2009)

> I don't really wanna walk in, and ask them for a collar. When they ask for what type of animal and i say human, i'm gonna feel kinda weird. . .


 
Lol. Most of the time, they are going to assume it's for a dog, seeing as it's a dog collar. If they ask, just say it's for a young lab or retriever, as it justifies you looking at a variety of sizes.

Also, if you don't want to look out of place trying them on, I'd suggest measuring your neck before going in, as it will help you narrow down the sizes you'll want. Most collars are marked with at least a maximum (such as 18" for mine), which means every hole (for buckled dog collars at least) from the end one is 1" less, (so for mine having 4 holes, goes from 15"-18"). And remember, you can always return it later if it doesn't fit right.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

Belaneth said:


> Lol. Most of the time, they are going to assume it's for a dog, seeing as it's a dog collar. If they ask, just say it's for a young lab or retriever, as it justifies you looking at a variety of sizes.
> 
> Also, if you don't want to look out of place trying them on, I'd suggest measuring your neck before going in, as it will help you narrow down the sizes you'll want. Most collars are marked with at least a maximum (such as 18" for mine), which means every hole (for buckled dog collars at least) from the end one is 1" less, (so for mine having 4 holes, goes from 15"-18"). And remember, you can always return it later if it doesn't fit right.



Very Informative. I thank all of you!

I'm going to hit Pet Co. Along with some pet shop in the mall, just to check styles and pricing.

I still don't know what the hell my parents would say. I asked a ton of my friends today, and they said it would look rad. But, then again, you gotta think about the people you see the most. In my case, an interesting family.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

Belaneth said:


> Lol. Most of the time, they are going to assume it's for a dog, seeing as it's a dog collar. If they ask, just say it's for a young lab or retriever, as it justifies you looking at a variety of sizes.
> 
> Also, if you don't want to look out of place trying them on, I'd suggest measuring your neck before going in, as it will help you narrow down the sizes you'll want. Most collars are marked with at least a maximum (such as 18" for mine), which means every hole (for buckled dog collars at least) from the end one is 1" less, (so for mine having 4 holes, goes from 15"-18"). And remember, you can always return it later if it doesn't fit right.



The cover-up might work at making me less nervous about going in.
Measuring my neck beforehand isn't something I thought, but now I'm thinking to myself, "Wait. Did I plan on going in and trying them on?"
That would be weird. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> "Wait. Did I plan on going in and trying them on?"
> \



Lulz. I did, but i'm cool like that .


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> Lulz. I did, but i'm cool like that .



Haha, it's something I would not be able to handle.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Haha, it's something I would not be able to handle.



Don't get me wrong, i think the same thing. My friend just said to go out and do it, because it'd be funny.

I said ONLY if she's there, mainly because then the workers can't give me too much shit. 

If not, I'm not going to say anything. I need someone with me so i can trash myself to not feel like an idiot.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 19, 2009)

yay for collars!!!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> Don't get me wrong, i think the same thing. My friend just said to go out and do it, because it'd be funny.
> 
> I said ONLY if she's there, mainly because then the workers can't give me too much shit.
> 
> If not, I'm not going to say anything. I need someone with me so i can trash myself to not feel like an idiot.



Yeah, it might be a good idea to bring a friend along, especially if my friends knows where the store is; I don't. XD

P.S. I may add you on my Xbox.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 19, 2009)

just measure your neck frist... it can get awkward if you get caught trying them on...


----------



## Russ (Mar 19, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> just measure your neck frist... it can get awkward if you get caught trying them on...


 
That was the case with me. I had roughly the right size with the collar I was intending to buy but I wanted to make sure so I quickly put it around my neck to check. Didn't even fasten it or anything but I think one of the assistants saw it (or maybe she saw my nervousness and wondered if I was a shoplifter). Anyway she came to me and asked if she could help. I said I was looking for a collar but figured I was already looking a bit embarrassed,so I just said "its for a person".
She: "I think we have only dog collars here".
Me (wanting to just disappear): "I think thats meant to be the point".

I guess she just shrugged it off in a "to each their own" way. Even joked that she would choose a more sparkling collar. But it did feel awkward for me


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Yeah, it might be a good idea to bring a friend along, especially if my friends knows where the store is; I don't. XD
> 
> P.S. I may add you on my Xbox.



Lol. Shit, that reminds me. I gotta get a new live card. I'm running on silver right now.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 19, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> just measure your neck frist... it can get awkward if you get caught trying them on...



Lol. I am going to measure my neck like tonight. Too lazy to do it now. . .

Now, my final woes just have to do with my parents. Now, YOU guys think it's awkward. Try a Freshmen going into one trying to find one.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 20, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Lol. I am going to measure my neck like tonight. Too lazy to do it now. . .
> 
> Now, my final woes just have to do with my parents. Now, YOU guys think it's awkward. Try a Freshmen going into one trying to find one.



Don't wear it around the house? :3

I usually wear mine when I go out with my friends or anywhere where my parents aren't. Because I don't think they'd approve of the whole "furry collar" thing .


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 20, 2009)

I've never really gotten collars... for any style, not just for furries.  It just looks uncomfortable, and not great imo.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 20, 2009)

I might get one this weekend. Hooray!
Got my neck measured and everything, now I just need some money...


----------



## Shadow (Mar 20, 2009)

I wear mine on and off. Usually it's switched with my red bandana (see avatar) that goes around my neck to reference StarFox and the Japanese kitsune to be a reference to my fursona, even though it's a demonic fox. Otherwise I sometimes feel socially uncomfortable wearing my collar.

Occasionally, I'll wear the bandana over the collar because I like them so much. |D


----------



## Lulian (Mar 20, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I've never really gotten collars... for any style, not just for furries. It just looks uncomfortable, and not great imo.


 
While I don't have or wear a collar, I commonly hear people being surprised about how comfortable they really are. Hm...


----------



## Belaneth (Mar 20, 2009)

> While I don't have or wear a collar, I commonly hear people being surprised about how comfortable they really are. Hm...


 
I'll support this notion.  A collar is along the same lines as a necklace or chain, only a slightly larger size.  When you first wear it, you can't help but mess with it.  But it quickly gets comfortable.  Despite it's size, mine at least, is even comfortable to sleep in.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 20, 2009)

Lulian said:


> While I don't have or wear a collar, I commonly hear people being surprised about how comfortable they really are. Hm...



Oh ya man. They are really comfortable.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 20, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I've never really gotten collars... for any style, not just for furries.  It just looks uncomfortable, and not great imo.


I think they are very comfortable. Often I can be wearing it and forget it is there. For some people, maybe it would be uncomfortable for social reasons.

Mine only feels uncomfortable in one situation: really warm temperatures. I'm thinking about coming up with a solution to that, and if I can figure out how to, I want to make my own with a silk or similar material for a lining which would be cooler, instead of leather which gets hot and uncomfortable.
Does anyone here wear a collar in warm weather? How is it for you? What material is it made of?


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, have a 1 inch wide, black leather one, I just wear it a little loose with no issues at all. Let it out one notch and its not a bother.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 20, 2009)

I've never worn one, so I can't comment on how it feels.
Hopefully I find it comfortable.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 20, 2009)

Honestly, its no big deal.  As a few others have mentioned its like a necklace, once you get used to it you dont even realize its there.  LOL I even wear mine at work.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

it's no differnt than the collar on a shirt, just a tad tighter usually... if you buy the adjustable kind then you can make it big enough to be coumfortable...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2009)

Nah collars aren't allowed at school. I don't see why though.. I've only heard it's because it's a "health and safety issue".
IDK. I remember those days in my life.
Now I stick to... human accessories.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 21, 2009)

I wore my collar at school when I first got mine; a friend, furry who made collars in the city at the time made it for me and I wore it almost always.

It's just a fashion accessory, it's not about sex and if you think it's about sex why would you wear it in public?

Over the years I purchased three other collars, but that collar has always been very, very special to me...he was the first furry I ever met in public and he took me out to bars on Halloween dressed in the furry part, as well to Furthest North, my first furry convention. That collar which was red but faded pink always had a unique scent, but I ended up giving it to my ex when he left to go to the USA. He was special to me, and he wanted the collar so I let him have it as long as he took care of it.


Currently my collar is one form Collar Factory, and I wear it almost everywhere I go; I also have two others I purchased to take apart the spikes on one (red leather with really nice spikes) and place them onto the other (black leather, crappy spikes) so I wear that one too every now and then, but I'd like to get another one for my upper left arm instead of that make-shift one that's not really for arms.

Here's my collar now http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1041722/


----------



## Khaiyote (Mar 21, 2009)

Back in the day, about 6 years ago, I was in high school. I managed to  make friends with one of those "kinda weird people who dress in black all the time and look like they want to eat you brain." Don't get ahead of me here.... We had a group of about twenty in our school. I thought that one of the girls was really hot (kinda into the goth thing) and eventually made friends with her and most of the others. I look back on it now and realize how much I miss those people_.  _I could act however I wanted to, and not be looked down upon because of it. I could be myself. _Right_ after high school, I became involved with the family life. By that I mean, I fell in love with a single woman that had two kids, which I am still very much in love with today. I never really got the chance to be myself, before thinking of them.  However, if I had the chance, I wouldn't change a thing. The ONLY reason I don't wear a collar, tail, etc., now is out of concern for the other members of my family. Moral of the story: I suggest that you do what makes YOU feel comfortable. Respect your parents and their wishes, but there is no reason not to wear one if you want to. You should never change for anyone other than yourself. Others will always have an opinion, life wouldn't be fun if they didn't. Just take those negative comments and looks with a grain of salt. You will never be completely happy unless you are happy with yourself.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 21, 2009)

Khaiyote, I would have to agree with you here. Well said, nothing further to add.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 21, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I wore my collar at school when I first got mine; a friend, furry who made collars in the city at the time made it for me and I wore it almost always.
> 
> It's just a fashion accessory, it's not about sex and if you think it's about sex why would you wear it in public?
> 
> ...



Thats so sweet :3. Now I feel really gay >.<.


----------



## Khaiyote (Mar 21, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> Khaiyote, I would have to agree with you here. Well said, nothing further to add.


 
Thanks Wolfsmate!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 21, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Nah collars aren't allowed at school. I don't see why though.. I've only heard it's because it's a "health and safety issue".
> IDK. I remember those days in my life.
> Now I stick to... human accessories.



A health and safety issue?
What could they possible come up with to complain about?


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 21, 2009)

Choking Hazard, comes to mind right away.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> Choking Hazard, comes to mind right away.


same
it would look......weird
and thats a lot coming from me...trust me


----------



## Lulian (Mar 21, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> Choking Hazard, comes to mind right away.


 
Well, this stupid neckguard on this HEV suit is a bit tight too...Even more so when barnacles start pulling you into the ceiling.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I got a black leather collar (might post pic later).
Most awkward trip to a pet store I've ever had. Got asked what dog I was buying it for.
Automatic response - lab. It was pointless hiding the fact I was nervous as all hell. Cashier even said, "You don't have to stand all the way over there, I don't bite."
How bad does somebody have to look to have that said to them?
And to top it off, I had no money left for a tag, so I have to go back another time...


----------



## Jack (Mar 21, 2009)

I have one. brown leather, nothing special.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 21, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, I got a black leather collar (might post pic later).
> Most awkward trip to a pet store I've ever had. Got asked what dog I was buying it for.
> Automatic response - lab. It was pointless hiding the fact I was nervous as all hell. Cashier even said, "You don't have to stand all the way over there, I don't bite."
> How bad does somebody have to look to have that said to them?
> And to top it off, I had no money left for a tag, so I have to go back another time...


 
You got to be chill. Chill, bro.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 21, 2009)

Lulian said:


> You got to be chill. Chill, bro.



Yeah, I'm starting to calm down, but if I think about it too much, I get hyper again.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 21, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> A health and safety issue?
> What could they possible come up with to complain about?


Sounds like just an excuse not to allow something "different"
The collar could get caught on something but then again, so could most any other jewelry or accessory.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 22, 2009)

Khaiyote said:


> Back in the day, about 6 years ago, I was in high school. I managed to  make friends with one of those "kinda weird people who dress in black all the time and look like they want to eat you brain." Don't get ahead of me here.... We had a group of about twenty in our school. I thought that one of the girls was really hot (kinda into the goth thing) and eventually made friends with her and most of the others. I look back on it now and realize how much I miss those people_.  _I could act however I wanted to, and not be looked down upon because of it. I could be myself. _Right_ after high school, I became involved with the family life. By that I mean, I fell in love with a single woman that had two kids, which I am still very much in love with today. I never really got the chance to be myself, before thinking of them.  However, if I had the chance, I wouldn't change a thing. The ONLY reason I don't wear a collar, tail, etc., now is out of concern for the other members of my family. Moral of the story: I suggest that you do what makes YOU feel comfortable. Respect your parents and their wishes, but there is no reason not to wear one if you want to. You should never change for anyone other than yourself. Others will always have an opinion, life wouldn't be fun if they didn't. Just take those negative comments and looks with a grain of salt. You will never be completely happy unless you are happy with yourself.



Rad life lesson man. Like others, nothing else to say.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 22, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, I got a black leather collar (might post pic later).
> Most awkward trip to a pet store I've ever had. Got asked what dog I was buying it for.
> Automatic response - lab. It was pointless hiding the fact I was nervous as all hell. Cashier even said, "You don't have to stand all the way over there, I don't bite."
> How bad does somebody have to look to have that said to them?
> And to top it off, I had no money left for a tag, so I have to go back another time...



Damn. To the mall either today or tomorrow. Shall be an interesting weekend.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 22, 2009)

I wonder how long it'll be until my parents find out I have it.
They're going to freak, and then we'll have to have one of those "discussions" about me.
I don't like those discussions, they can be frightening. XD


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 22, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I wonder how long it'll be until my parents find out I have it.
> They're going to freak, and then we'll have to have one of those "discussions" about me.
> I don't like those discussions, they can be frightening. XD



That's what i'm expecting when i get one.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 22, 2009)

I just turn on /ignore!

(PSST I SEE YOU ARCADIUM)


----------



## Morroke (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a blue one with a chain around the leash piece and a bell tied to it. I try to make as much noise as possible.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, there's an interesting story about how I found my collar...


We stopped at a Petco to grab food for our dogs, (I was in the car due to having to pick my cousin up because he was staying over). I'd wanted a collar for a few months now, and all I wanted was a simple black leather one with a silver buckle. I'd checked a multitude of pet stores, and they mostly had the nylon ones, and if they did have the leather, it was spiked. I found the collars and there it was. My mom didn't have a problem with it at all.

I've been wearing it ALL the time for about the past 2.5 months. I only take it off to shower or when I have gym class. The only parts that are worn out are the inside where I pulled the barcode sticker off and around the holes that the buckle goes through, due to the first few times of my being a noob and not putting the buckle through the hole. I want one from Collar Factory very badly though. 


Anyways, when I wore it to school (Freshman in high school) I got the laughs, sniggers, and jokes from people, but I expected it. My parents were fine with me wearing it, and so were my friends, who know I'm furry. I actually went out to dinner with the family on the weekend I got it, and my parents were making doggy style jokes. I have thick skin...


----------



## Toaster (Mar 22, 2009)

I wear tags incase I die, that way they can id my body. Army folk gave me the idea.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 22, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> I actually went out to dinner with the family on the weekend I got it, and my parents were making doggy style jokes.



See, that's where my parents differ from yours. I've never heard either of the adults I live with say anything to do with sex, with the exception of implication.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 22, 2009)

I need to get a black leather collar that won't make my dad think it's a bondage thing.

Edit: Just ordered a collar from collar factory, hopefully my parents won't get pissy about it.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 22, 2009)

Right now, I'm sewing together a collar. It's a really girly one made from ribbons. I'll take a picture when I'm done. 
I wore my collar today, and my fiance's mother's friend thought it was the cutest thing. She said "I've never met a human who wore a dog collar. I've seen them but you're the first one I've met. And it looks so good on you." I just smiled and said "thanks" I sometimes want to tell people "its not a dog collar" but it doesn't really matter (its from collarfactory, they are made for humans!) lol She showed me this charm she has and said it would look good on my collar, and I'm thinking please oh please do NOT give me that! I didn't like it, but luckily she was not trying to give me it, just giving an example of what she thought would look nice on it. (My collar looks exactly like the one my current fursona avatar is wearing, except I took the flower charm off because it wasn't clasping on right and I don't want to lose it)


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 22, 2009)

A collar... Hm, never really thought  about the idea.

Definitely not now, but maybe in a year or two I might consider or try one on for kicks. An interesting thought...

Also, Lulian, /ignore? HEV suits? How much Steam do you PLAY?


----------



## Tonk09 (Mar 23, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> A collar... Hm, never really thought about the idea.
> 
> Definitely not now, but maybe in a year or two I might consider or try one on for kicks. An interesting thought...
> 
> Also, Lulian, /ignore? HEV suits? How much Steam do you PLAY?


 

What he said =P


----------



## JavelinChimera (Mar 23, 2009)

Bought my collar this past summer, nice black leather strap with black faux fur as an inside lining.  Was kinda nervous about wearing it at first, but I wore it to my first day of college classes and no one said a word.  Been super comfortable with it ever since ^.^

I don't wear it around my family, however, save my mom now and then >.>  She doesn't know I'm a furry but she's made some joke about wondering who "owns" me and such ^.^'


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 23, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> That's what i'm expecting when i get one.



You could hide it/not wear it around them. Unless they pry into all of your stuff, then you're screwed .


----------



## Lulian (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, my Xfire has recorded this as of 12-8-2006...

Half-Life: Source: 30 hours
Half-Life 2: 115 hours
Half-Life 2: Episode One: 23 hours
Half-Life 2: Episode Two: 60 hours
Portal: 98 hours (takes me less then 30 minutes to beat the game, from start till GlaDOS finishes singin' Still Alive)

I got The Orange Box for X-Mas '07.

On topic though, Arcadium and I still need to purchase our own collars. Damn am I lazy.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 23, 2009)

Personaly I cant understand why anyone would even want to wear a collar, unless they were seriously into the whole master-pet thing. To me a collar denotes ownership, to wear one is to broadcast to those around you, that someone else owns and controls you. But like most things its a case of diff'ent strokes/diff'ent folks.

So on that note, can those of you who do wear them, tell me why you do? What is the appeal for you to wear one?


----------



## Russ (Mar 23, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Personaly I cant understand why anyone would even want to wear a collar, unless they were seriously into the whole master-pet thing. To me a collar denotes ownership, to wear one is to broadcast to those around you, that someone else owns and controls you. But like most things its a case of diff'ent strokes/diff'ent folks.
> 
> So on that note, can those of you who do wear them, tell me why you do? What is the appeal for you to wear one?


 
I can honestly understand your point. I myself am not into the master-slave/pet thing either. I'm not even in a relationship. All of the animals I feel particularly close with are wild (I'm ok with dogs though but can't say anything special) and I agree, it is a symbol of ownership or, on a larger scale, a symbol of having been tamed, neither of which are ideas I particularly like.

As such I had every logical reason not to buy a collar. And guess what I did? I don't know why I like wearing a collar. It is, as I mentioned, more comfortable than I thought but that doesn't say much. All I can say is that I liked the feeling it gave and the way it looked. I enjoy playing with the paw-shaped tag occasionally. I like leaving it somewhat visible in subway and seeing the occasional odd glance followed by the eye aversion. I guess to me it has become more of a stylistic choice that I embraced because of the animal connection (even though digging into the said connection doesn't make my choice more sensible as I explained above).


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 23, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Personaly I cant understand why anyone would even want to wear a collar, unless they were seriously into the whole master-pet thing. To me a collar denotes ownership, to wear one is to broadcast to those around you, that someone else owns and controls you. But like most things its a case of diff'ent strokes/diff'ent folks.
> 
> So on that note, can those of you who do wear them, tell me why you do? What is the appeal for you to wear one?


I can see your point, however that is not what collars mean to me. Nobody owns me. I am in a relationship, but I'm not "owned" by anyone. (And if it was a master-pet thing, he would be the one in the collar) 
So why do I wear it? Aesthetics, mainly. It's just an accessory for me, like a necklace. I think they're cute, and people say I look really good in my collar.  Aside from being a furry, I wanted one anyway because I think they look really good on dogs, so I thought I should get one too. Hope that explains it


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 23, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I can see your point, however that is not what collars mean to me. Nobody owns me. I am in a relationship, but I'm not "owned" by anyone. (And if it was a master-pet thing, he would be the one in the collar)
> So why do I wear it? Aesthetics, mainly. It's just an accessory for me, like a necklace. I think they're cute, and people say I look really good in my collar.  Aside from being a furry, I wanted one anyway because I think they look really good on dogs, so I thought I should get one too. Hope that explains it


 
I agree, I too am spoken for.  For me the collar is just as you mention, its an accessory.  I am not "owned" by anyone and neither is my mate.  We have given ourselves to each other as it should be, and I wouldnt change a thing.  I love the comment about your mate being the one in the collar, good laugh first thing in the morning with my coffee, almost doused my lappy with it !!!


----------



## Belaneth (Mar 23, 2009)

> Personaly I cant understand why anyone would even want to wear a collar, unless they were seriously into the whole master-pet thing. To me a collar denotes ownership, to wear one is to broadcast to those around you, that someone else owns and controls you. But like most things its a case of diff'ent strokes/diff'ent folks.
> 
> So on that note, can those of you who do wear them, tell me why you do? What is the appeal for you to wear one?


Like the others, the collar to me is not a sign of ownership. I got mine a few years back while working in a pet store in a "why not" kind of moment and have liked it ever since. To me it is just like wearing a watch or chain; you feel something is missing when you don't have it on. And for that matter, I think most people find it weird because I don't dress in any abnormal-to-society way excepting, of course, the blue collar. But anyways, I wear it more so because I have had it for a while and like the feeling of it. 

On another note though, I think wearing a collar is a good way to get a feel for someone when you first meet them, based on their reactions. Some just glance and look away while others may actually ask you about it. I helped an old lady while wearing it once and she was kind as could be and complemented it, while another housewife type lady gave me an awkward look and not so subtly rushed her kids away. It just goes to show that the people youâ€™d expect to be less open to something different arenâ€™t always the ones who are.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 23, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Personaly I cant understand why anyone would even want to wear a collar, unless they were seriously into the whole master-pet thing. To me a collar denotes ownership, to wear one is to broadcast to those around you, that someone else owns and controls you. But like most things its a case of diff'ent strokes/diff'ent folks.
> 
> So on that note, can those of you who do wear them, tell me why you do? What is the appeal for you to wear one?



Looks stylish. That's why i like it.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 23, 2009)

@Those-that-replied:
Thank you, its given me some useful insight, which is much appreciated.

For me, I choose to wear (at least one) silver dragon around my neck, it represents how I feel inside, personality wise I am very much my dragon. I collect and wear silver dragon pendents to represent the connection I have to them and who I am. Its not going to turn many looks in public, but people comment on them.

I'd say more... but I my lunch break is over >.=.>


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 23, 2009)

For the positive outlook, It might become a great conservation piece.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't have a collar, in particular, but I do have a fancy black ribbon with a slightly oversized bell on it.  I hardly wear it though.  Haven't a need to.


----------



## Doubler (Mar 23, 2009)

> For me, I choose to wear (at least one) silver dragon around my neck


Interesting. I started wearing a silver llama pendant myself 

Not interested in a collar, though. Personally I don't see the use. Not to mention I dislike stuff wrapping around my neck.
Reading this thread I do wonder why it is that some people are so nervous about getting one, aside from what friends and family and family might think. In a store, is it really necessary to actively hide the fact you're going to wear it yourself?
Wearing it is a public thing too, isn't it?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, I wore it to school today, and nobody really gave a crap.
I was like, "Well, I have no problem with that."
Wore it home, showed it to my mom, and she didn't really give a crap either. XD

P.S. Do I give my thoughts in quotations too much? I've noticed it's something I do a lot.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2117110/

There, let me know what you think.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 23, 2009)

Slightly random note, but still sort of on topic:

Whenever I buy my australian shepherd a new collar/training collar/collar accessory, I always try it on first to make sure it's comfortable and to make sure it fits, because our necks just so happen to be the same size! XD Also, I'd never make her wear anything uncomfortable or cruel, so it goes on me first! Lol!


----------



## Tonk09 (Mar 23, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> P.S. Do I give my thoughts in quotations too much? I've noticed it's something I do a lot.


 
I didn't notice it, but i tend to do that to so maybe it seems normal to me?


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 24, 2009)

Click here to see me wearing my collar:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2121003/

and close up on the collar:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2120978

Earlier in this thread I mentioned that I was sewing together a collar. Here it is, all finished. I love how this turned out:
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2121049/

It was hard to get a decent pic of this, but its 5/8 inches thick, polyester ribbon with plastic beads, connects by snap. The brown fabric is darker than the image shows.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 24, 2009)

Let's hear it for the generic flaming collar!
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4862/photo0086m.jpg

Very few people have the privilege of getting to see me wear it though :lol:


----------



## Lite-Brite (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought my collar from CollarFactory.com back in... early December? I think? Yeah. Oh man. I loooovveeee it. They're pricey but the quality is great. I wear mine as often as I can. They're much more comfortable than a dog collar IMO, because they're made for HUMAN wear. I highly recommend Collar Factory.
Personally, I love wearing a collar. No around in the town I live in really knows what a furrie is except for a select few animu/computer geeks I know. Other than that people are just like 'oh lol there goes Emilee with her doggy collar'. Yep. People didn't act too surprised when I wore it to school. They're used to me wearing random stuff, I guess. But anyway, with a collar on I feel... I dunno, more like who I am. I guess it's a sort of identity thing for me. It's also a symbol of being 'owned' by my boyfriend. He helped me design it and things, and he also has his own, so they're very special.
The colors I got mine in are modeled after my Fursona, of course. :3
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v26/DarkDragoness/Mycollar.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v26/DarkDragoness/Snapshot_20090102_2.jpg


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 24, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Click here to see me wearing my collar:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2121003/
> 
> and close up on the collar:
> ...



Good job on the homemade one !


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 26, 2009)

it's just another fashion accessory...


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw a guy at my high school a long time ago have one of those goth spikey kind of collars on and had em on his wrists too.


----------



## wendyw (Mar 26, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend (cat girl) picked her up a nice one with skull and cross bones pattern on. The sizes went all the way up to XL (way to big for most people) and on the label it says "Standard Poodle". I can't help thinking that with designs like that they're expecting people to wear them themselves. We got a cute silver bell for it too and she's going to wear it to a con we're going to on Saturday.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually I went and got a collar back on Tuesday. It's like a fuzzy cheetah print with black leather on the inside. Fits just right and is rather comfortable. Now i'm planning on wearing it on my trip to Edmonton on Saturday, if I get any interesting reactions I'll post them here.


----------



## haynari (Mar 26, 2009)

I want one so badly. my friend has one and i am so jealous of him!


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2009)

I dunno... I just dont really see the big deal. Maybe its just me, but I thought that they were kind of.. well.. overrated. No offence to those who like them.
Oh, wait, its that birds don't wear collars. Maybe.


----------



## sobe (Mar 26, 2009)

i have a spiked black leather collar, its awsome 


i wear it at school, an sometimes at home, just not around family, so i get to wear it pretty often  a few hours almost every day ^.^

(i dont were it cuz of meh furryness, just love it  it was a gift from a freind  )


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i found it. Now i just need the cash to get it.

A very nice Maroon leather one from Pet Co.


----------



## Shatter (Mar 27, 2009)

I have one, rarely worn.

Most people just assume it's a weird bondage thing. (Which often it is)


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 27, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> Good job on the homemade one !


Thanks


----------



## bearetic (Mar 27, 2009)

Shatter said:


> Most people just assume it's a weird bondage thing. (Which often it is)



Yeah. I tried one out (just a cut up belt, didn't spend any money), and people thought that... which gets me, cause who would advertise that in public? Not to knock those who do, but it's not the first thing I'd assume when seeing someone with a collar. I always thought of it as a fashion accessory, like people wore in high school, like a Hot Topic thing. I thought everyone else saw it that way too. Guess not 

Glad I tried it out among friends.

PS: Someone encouraged me to wear it anyway. I did tonight. Got to tell someone about my furriness :3


----------



## Silverclaw1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have one; a friend let me have one of his extras. 
I'll wear it around my other furry friends, but usually thats it. I have a couple shiny stones hanging from the front, wraped in some wire. Its purdy. My family thought it was some kindof bondage fetish thing when they first saw it. lol


----------



## haynari (Mar 30, 2009)

WANT A COLLAR SO BADLY! JEALOUS OF ANY OTHER FURS WHO HAVE THEM!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

Me with my collar

I bought it for nine bucks. It's really comfortable.


----------



## Keenan~ArcticFox (Mar 30, 2009)

As Cronus616 brought up, sometimes schools don't allow the studded ones as part of the dress code. My school is pretty 'lax on me and my one furry bud wearing spike collars but it varies by area and provincial and state school conduct.

This also was brought up but unless you can tune out everyone else (including some asshat teachers) about the whole kinky buisiness of wearing a black collar, it's better to go for a more colourful colour. I personally own several different colours to go with what i'm wearing.... Sorta like girls (and some guys) and handbags......


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 30, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Me with my collar
> 
> I bought it for nine bucks. It's really comfortable.


looks good


----------



## Taasla (Mar 30, 2009)

I wore a collar from 2000 - 2005 every day.  All of highschool through my freshman year of college.  Mine was leather with metal rings all around it.  It even came with a leash, but I never used it.

I would have continued wearing it, but my major requires that I be social with a lot of the people in the industry.  They would have frowned at me dressing goth to college functions.  I still have it.  I sometimes would like to wear it again.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 30, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> looks good


Doesn't match the green jacket though. x3


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a colar but it is actualy on the 101 dalmations life sized stuffed adult dog.
It was sweet cuzz my mom got it from work for free for a thank you gift to her for shipping for a big client.

I was like yay another stuffed animal for my collection! Yay! 
I still buy stuffed animals too... It is ok you can call me nutz. I really am hahaha.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll post a more recent pic of me in my collar when I get around to it.


----------



## Shadowterm (Mar 31, 2009)

The collar thing is nothing. A high school I attended for a semester last year banned _colored shoelaces_ due to gang affiliation. The High School was in Reno Nevada, but _still._


----------



## Shadow (Mar 31, 2009)

What color(s) were you supposed to wear? D:


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 31, 2009)

Shadowterm said:


> The collar thing is nothing. A high school I attended for a semester last year banned _colored shoelaces_ due to gang affiliation. The High School was in Reno Nevada, but _still._


LOL. So just white or black laces?


----------



## PassionFluxX (Mar 31, 2009)

I've always WANTED to wear one. Never have tho :[


----------



## Dahguns (Mar 31, 2009)

Raccoon dont wear collars....although when i do see someone wear one i will give you a wierd look like every1 else


----------



## Kanin (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got my new collar, I still need to break in the leather, and it's annoying against my adams apple sometimes. But I still like it.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Mar 31, 2009)

Collars are fun!  I wear one if it goes pretty well with what I want to wear that day, or if I'm in a particularly furry or smexy mood.  I don't wear them all of the time, though... not because of the odd looks (I could care less), but because I'm not going to wear one out of obligation.  I just wear one when I'm in the mood.

I am in the market for a thick dark blue one, though, because my fursona usually wears one like that.  I'd probably opt to wear that one quite a bit lol


----------



## Russ (Mar 31, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'll post a more recent pic of me in my collar when I get around to it.


 
Same. I tried taking a picture with my phone but the resolution sucked. I should be getting my hands on a proper camera soon though.

On a side note, I was on the tube today and it was really crowded so I ended up right in front of this woman who noticed my collar and reacted with a rather surprised expression. She didn't seem put off though. She even said she liked the little, paw-shaped tag hanging from the collar.


----------



## Shadowterm (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know, I'd like to buy one once I get the money. Given that I've worn goggles with lenses an inch and a half in diameter (exaggeration) I can say with some certainty that the looks would be nothing more than to my own entertainment.

(I also have this sweet flight vest with a crap load of pockets.)


----------



## bearetic (Apr 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Me with my collar
> 
> I bought it for nine bucks. It's really comfortable.



I must say, you look quite normal in it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 2, 2009)

It's sorta weird walking around in public with my collar on.
People have been honking at me when they drive by; it's kind of unnerving.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2009)

character said:


> I must say, you look quite normal in it.


I'm not sure if I should take that as a compliment :V


----------



## Kanin (Apr 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I'm not sure if I should take that as a compliment :V


 
Normally when something looks normal on someone it looks good on them.


----------



## bearetic (Apr 2, 2009)

It means you don't stick out like a sore thumb, it doesn't look incredibly weird, it looks like a normal outfit, etc.!
Which also means it looks good, which is also a compliment.


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree I think Placebo looks great in the collar.


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont know why, I just never saw the appeal in wearing one. Not to mention the wierd looks, but Im kinda wierd about things on my neck. I mean, sometimes i feel like im being choked by my shirt.


----------



## silverglike (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww man I could write about this topic alot but.....jeez... I just can't help it!
Well here's the thingy, my best friend has bought the dog collar a while ago and i thought that he would have it on his dog but when i realized....man he wore on his neck and um it's not that I WANTED one 4 myself cuz i really felt i should get one...and lo and behold when he came to my house i was so suprised that i almost cried of joy!! But my parents....and ofcourse my older brother....well... I think you get the picture of their responce. I was like never into him but, when he had those cat ears and that collar on him.....OMFG no wonder i fell in love.... (uhh ohhh)...hey wait the minute, what the hell did i just say? Guys if you ask yourself, DO what you desire and fuck the human society! Just live and enjoy! With the collars and/or any kind furry resemblence accessory.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 4, 2009)

Just bought a new tag for my collar. Unfortunately, its taking a while to ship =X.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 4, 2009)

Well guess I never did say what happened last weekend when I wore mine. Pretty much nothing, you get strange looks from people but nobody ever says anything and just keeps walking. I also took a picture for anyone who cares. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2155913/


----------



## seraphimsins (Apr 4, 2009)

www.collarfactory.com
i have 3 collars by them , and i have to say i love them all dearly 
i should post some pics eventually


----------



## Shadowterm (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I had moneys T.T

(T.T, crying face or meh face?)


----------



## silverglike (Apr 4, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> Well guess I never did say what happened last weekend when I wore mine. Pretty much nothing, you get strange looks from people but nobody ever says anything and just keeps walking. I also took a picture for anyone who cares. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2155913/



Woa man!!! Man it really looks so freakin awesome on you! Dude I'm so jelous!!! No fair! Well you know, when it comes to people, just give them the furry look back, and they will realize not to mess with cute furry. Cuz our eyes can petrify x33 

Man i luv luv luv luv it!! Your look is kawai and sukoi desu desu desu!!!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 4, 2009)

silverglike said:


> Woa man!!! Man it really looks so freakin awesome on you! Dude I'm so jelous!!! No fair! Well you know, when it comes to people, just give them the furry look back, and they will realize not to mess with cute furry. Cuz our eyes can petrify x33



The furry look? This is the first I've heard of this.
Explain please.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 4, 2009)

i absolutly adore my collar i have practically worn it all semester, you wouldn belive this but people still ask me why i have it on and we just got to 4th quarter, it is arelatively small high school only about 300 students


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 5, 2009)

Collars are nice things. They are, to me a fashion accessory, nothing more and nothing less. I know to some people they see it as a slave and master thing but that is because they need to open their mind a bit.

Yes it has been used for that group but if you take a good look at collars it goes beyond that can be associated with multiple sub-cultures and have no assocation in those cultures with ownership ideals.

I have three collars.

My first one was a black one with a bell on it, and the collar material is a faux scale. The second one was a slightly thicker with a very soft interior one that is also black but the buckle is gold and the bell is bigger and was originally gold. My third is a red collar a bit like the first except much more...fancy looking and sill made of a faux scale material, but unlike the first one in has the second one's really soft interior. The latter two feel luxuriously soft on my neck.

To me, wearing one, it's just a thing I do because I am a furry and I like the way a collar can look if it fits with your clothing. I make sure that what collar I wear goes well with my clothes so it melds with the outfit and compliments it instead of sticking out like a sore thumb.

If I am outside my house I am always wearing a collar. Some people, will give me strange looks here and there but, what of it? I also get some interesting comments, many positive ones from people who like how my outfit is put together well and how the collar just sets it off as perfect.

Very few times, if but only once, have I got a negative response from wearing a collar, and that lady well, to be honest the cunt's words are not worth considering important to dwell on. She's just...one of those people whom are filth upon this earth. That's all I really have to say on the subject. I want to get a new collar soon. I want it to be blue....with faux scale, but I don't know what luck I'll have finding one like that.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 11, 2009)

recently bought one for a friend of mine (mithrin) and i swear, he hasn't taken it off yet...


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 11, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> It's sorta weird walking around in public with my collar on.
> People have been honking at me when they drive by; it's kind of unnerving.



o.0

Get out of there ASAP!


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> What are your opinion on those things? I know many do wear them. I wore my dogs old collar from time to time, and i enjoyed it a bit.
> 
> Now to be honest, only two of my buds know I'm a furry, and others would fucking hit the roof (This includes parents DX). Is it even acceptable to wear at schools and such? I mean, i would think it'd be viewed as a sex bondage thing. I do dearly want one though, and i will buy one, as my dogs old one won't fit anymore. I just kinda need an honest opinion across the boards. I'd never see me in a fursuit, but i would in a collar.



I wear a collar that has a big bell [I put it on myself] on it and I have never been asked to take it off at school. I have people ask me "Why are you wearing a collar?" but nothing really bad if you can ignore a couple rude remarks here and there. They're not against my school dress code, they're not obcene, nor are they any more of a weapon than a belt is.

I don't think you will get much of a negative reaction. The worst reaction that I've ever gotten was a stern "take that off please miss" from my teacher.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 11, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> o.0
> 
> Get out of there ASAP!



They just kept driving, and my friend was laughing his ass off.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 11, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> They just kept driving, and my friend was laughing his ass off.



Lol. I'd be, so scared, about them like turning around and coming for me. I would of booked it outta there like crazy.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a purple one with two mood rings attached to it as well as a big bell I got from a friend. I rarely wear it.


----------



## Russ (Apr 14, 2009)

Took me a while but now that I got a new camera, I can post a good image of my collar =)


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 14, 2009)

Lost my actual collar in England along with my leash, but I've got a nice rough leather placeholder for now.


----------



## Russ (Apr 14, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Lost my actual collar in England along with my leash, but I've got a nice rough leather placeholder for now.


 
Thats a shame : /


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 14, 2009)

Russ said:


> Thats a shame : /



It is?


----------



## Russ (Apr 14, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> It is?


 
Well, losing something is never fun is it?


----------



## Beta Link (May 12, 2009)

And now, it's time for a thread revival. I hope I'm not too late.

I got a collar a few days ago, and I haven't taken it off since, except to adjust it and to take a shower. I've even worn it to school. Sure, I've gotten a few weird looks, and people haven't stopped asking me why I'm wearing one (and none of them know what the Furry Fandom is, so there's a small problem there), and I've gotten a couple bad comments for it, but I love wearing it anyway. The only one's who've given me bad comments for it are usually complete a**holes anyway, so it's not a big shock or anything.

I highly recommend anyone who wants to wear a collar but isn't sure if he/she should, to do it anyway. It's fun, and if there are any other Furries around, you're bound to find out.


----------



## slydude851 (May 12, 2009)

no one ever tried in my school, i dont have one, and i dont really plan on wearing one ever.  i really dont know how it feels cause ive never seen anyone wear a collar, except one guy i saw in the mall.


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Collars,What are your opinion on those things?


I like collared shirts.  Does that make me a furry?


----------



## Arcadium (May 12, 2009)

I started this damn thing, and i still haven't bought one for cash issues. Soon, when i don't need to buy anything, i will stop by PetCo and get the damn thing.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 12, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I started this damn thing, and i still haven't bought one for cash issues. Soon, when i don't need to buy anything, i will stop by PetCo and get the damn thing.


Cash issue? Oo 10-20$ isn't much.. Hard to believe that in 2 month you haven't bought it. (No offence)


----------



## Lowblock (May 13, 2009)

I'd totally wear one to my high school, but my parents would rape me before I got out the door, especially my dad.  Even if I did get t school they'd probably have me take it off

Edit: my gf wears one, so I guess I could pass one of, but my parents are still the big issue.


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2009)

Here's another part of the fandom that I'm thinking about but probably won't bother with for reasons I find obvious but others probably don't >.>

Next time I go to petco maybe I'll take a look >.>

But I'm a pasty awkward white kid. The kind most people can tell spends too much time in his basement playing video games. I just don't think this could actually LOOK good on me


----------



## HoneyPup (May 13, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Cash issue? Oo 10-20$ isn't much.. Hard to believe that in 2 month you haven't bought it. (No offence)


and one could get a simple pet collar for around $5. Don't even need to spend 10 on one. Pet collars can be rather cheap.


----------



## bearetic (May 13, 2009)

If I got one, I'd rather it not look like I picked it up from Petco, even if it's supposed to be a furry thing.

Something like this guy's might be nice:
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/Rhonir/Collar1002.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/Rhonir/Collar1003.jpg


----------



## Chex (May 13, 2009)

I wear my collar whenever I go out; it's a simple one with diamond pyramid studs on it that I got at Petco. No one really says anything, but I have gotten a couple compliments on it.

One was from a guy that works at a pet store, who wears ears on his hat. It was kind of cute. xD


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

are collars more of a girl or guy thing?


----------



## Ryugen (May 13, 2009)

*I* have my pet (girlfriend) wear collars that I buy her. She has one for when I walk her on a leash, one for special occasions such as going out to dinner, and I have yet to buy one for her for everyday use. Why? Well, she hasn't quite earned it yet and I'm finding it difficult to find one that I'm satisfied with.

*I* got the collars I currently own from a shop called Radiance Bound. Sadly, it went out of business in February. Not because it wasn't doing well, oh no, it was doing spectacularly, but because of health complications of one of the couple who made them. You can check out their exquisite works at www.radiancebound.com. If you check the store then you'll get an idea of the quality and price of these things. They're amazing, and the best collars I've ever found. Sadly, I'm the only one in my country who owns any of them, and I doubt anyone who has any is willing to part with them, especially now that they're no longer being produced.

*A*s for whether collars are more a girls or guys thing, I think it just depends on how furry you are or how submissive you are. There tend to be more girls who will admit to being submissive, but that doesn't necessarily make collars a more feminine thing. You can get more feminine looking collars, and more masculine looking collars, but ultimately it's about what sort of style you like.

*I*f you're just after a pet collar any pet store will have them and they'll be relatively cheap. Some gothic shops and a few other places may also stock them. I think if you want one, go for it. I hope your friends and parents will at least make an attempt to understand why you want one.

*I* personally enjoy seeing a mixture of leather and lace on my pet, but that's just me ^^


----------



## Meeew (May 13, 2009)

Collars are both fem and male, depends on color and style.


----------



## KitXune (May 13, 2009)

Still waiting for my collar to arrive in the mail.  I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Erewolf (May 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've mentioned this somewhere before but like...

*COLLAR*

I want one D: My neighbour said he'd get me one x3 SO HOPEFULLY HE DOES.

And my one friend said he'd drive me out to get another one and I can get a tag while I'm there... :3 

My new friend let me wear her collar for an afternoon...And I must say it was the best moment of my life. When she took it off...I think a piece of my heart went with it. T_T


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 13, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> are collars more of a girl or guy thing?



Collars are not really gender specific.


----------



## FrostByte421 (May 13, 2009)

I just bought a collar last weekend and wore it to the mall with my friend (who knows i'm a furry, and kinda is one himself)  I figured it is a way to be 'furry' in public without it being obvious.


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Collars are not really gender specific.


Nope, but I think society would be more accepting of females with them over males. 

I have no argument to base this thought though :3


----------



## HoneyPup (May 14, 2009)

Conker said:


> Nope, but I think society would be more accepting of females with them over males.
> 
> I have no argument to base this thought though :3


Maybe. Females do get away with a wider range of accessories than guys can, it seems.


I'm a girl, and I've never had any negative reactions. Aside from a WTF surprised reaction from one person the first time he saw me in it, everyone has had positive comments. And then of course, they get used to it when you wear it every day. In fact, I think I'm expected to be wearing it. A friend of mine, at our graduation, asked me where my collar was. :lol: I wasn't wearing it because I didn't think it was appropriate. In hindsight, it would have been perfectly okay considering other people's attire/accessories. :roll: I went to school with a bunch of oddballs.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

Conker said:


> Nope, but I think society would be more accepting of females with them over males.
> 
> I have no argument to base this thought though :3



That is actually true. It's the same way with tails.

I mean, if I dressed up for a night out and tacked on a tail, society would be all like "How cute" and the guys will be "How hot!"...but if a guy does the same thing society is all like "How queer!"

It is the same way with collars, but collars are not meant to be gender specific. Society is just more tolerant towards one gender which to me is total BS. If you can accept it on one gender, accept it on both. That is the way I look at it.


----------



## SPICE (May 14, 2009)

Collar is like a necklace.
It can either look adorable or sexy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

SPICE said:


> Collar is like a necklace.
> It can either look adorable or sexy.



So which of the two would you call this?
http://gothemo.com/uploaded_images/FAT-GOTH-760402.jpg


----------



## SPICE (May 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> So which of the two would you call this?
> http://gothemo.com/uploaded_images/FAT-GOTH-760402.jpg



Collar + something else = adorable + sexy - adorable - sexy + something else.

In conclusion.
It equals something else.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

SPICE said:


> Collar + something else = adorable + sexy - adorable - sexy + something else.
> 
> In conclusion.
> It equals something else.



I would dub that "Something else" "Do Not Want. Not all people look good in a collar, and sometimes a collar only looks good when it goes with the outfit.


----------



## SPICE (May 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I would dub that "Something else" "Do Not Want. Not all people look good in a collar, and sometimes a collar only looks good when it goes with the outfit.



You got me there.

Well if you zoom on only the neck.

Collar looks pretty good.

It's like hair styles.

Some styles goes good on some and not on others.

You just have to find the right style.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

SPICE said:


> You got me there.
> 
> Well if you zoom on only the neck.
> 
> ...



Yeah but once you zoom out and see the entire picture...
This is why I treat wearing a collar as a fashion accessory. I make it work with what I am wearing. I don't wear a red collar when I am not wearing any clothes with red in it. I save that red collar for times when I am wearing things like my red trimmed bondage pants....often I'll throw a black shirt with red detail on it, or a red shirt.

My black one with with the bronze colored large bell and gold attachments, that is for times when I wear clothes with gold/yellow/orange highlights. Everything else is worn with a simple black collar with a small silver bell. I want a blue one now for times when I am wearing more blue but...I've got to find one or wait for my local source to locate a nice blue belt to turn into a snazzy collar.

You are right though, it's about finding the right style and there are different style collars out there.


----------



## Meeew (May 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yeah but once you zoom out and see the entire picture...
> This is why I treat wearing a collar as a fashion accessory. I make it work with what I am wearing. I don't wear a red collar when I am not wearing any clothes with red in it. I save that red collar for times when I am wearing things like my red trimmed bondage pants....often I'll throw a black shirt with red detail on it, or a red shirt.
> 
> My black one with with the bronze colored large bell and gold attachments, that is for times when I wear clothes with gold/yellow/orange highlights. Everything else is worn with a simple black collar with a small silver bell. I want a blue one now for times when I am wearing more blue but...I've got to find one or wait for my local source to locate a nice blue belt to turn into a snazzy collar.
> ...



You can bypass clothing matching by having your furry accessories of the same color as the collar >.>


----------



## Conker (May 14, 2009)

Wouldn't let me post on this computer the other day. Got some goofy error.

Anyhow, while out and about today to pick up the new Underworld movie, I decided to take a look at collars (you know, for the fuck of it). 

Found a nice dark brown one with some white in it, impulse buy (it was like six bucks), and found out it's way to big XD 

I'm a guy, I don't think of this shit.

But I think a few small cuts and a drillbit could fix the problem easily enough. It is leather, and it needs to be softened up a bit and broken in.

I've had smarter impulse buys >.> but I figured "what the hell?" 

Odds are I won't wear it, but it was only six or seven bucks. 

*goes to watch Underworld: Rise of the Lycans


----------



## Erewolf (May 14, 2009)

Conker said:


> Wouldn't let me post on this computer the other day. Got some goofy error.
> 
> Anyhow, while out and about today to pick up the new Underworld movie, I decided to take a look at collars (you know, for the fuck of it).
> 
> ...



Ooooh that movie <3 I love Lucien so much. SO MUCH. SOOO MUCH.

...Also collar. :V Next time measure your neck first so you have some idea what length to get x3


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 14, 2009)

Well what fashion goes with collars? Im not sure I even have anything that would be appropriate with them. I may get one for my fursuit though.


----------



## Russ (May 14, 2009)

Meeew said:


> You can bypass clothing matching by having your furry accessories of the same color as the collar >.>


 
It's not just the colour of clothing. Style also matters. I tend to wear somewhat gothik-style shirts. A lot of symbols/dragons/monsters/etc... on them but I found that collars go far better with plain polo-style shirts. I just felt that having the usual shirts alongside the collar would be like...trying too hard.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

Meeew said:


> You can bypass clothing matching by having your furry accessories of the same color as the collar >.>



That is true. I'm just saying though you can use your style of clothes and colors as a way to judge what kind of collar to wear.

Leather based collars go well with raver/cyberpunk/goth-esque clothing for example.
If you are wearing more super casual wear, nylon collars work better.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Well what fashion goes with collars? Im not sure I even have anything that would be appropriate with them. I may get one for my fursuit though.



Depends. Leather based collars don't usually go well with super casual clothes.


----------



## Conker (May 14, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> Ooooh that movie <3 I love Lucien so much. SO MUCH. SOOO MUCH.
> 
> ...Also collar. :V Next time measure your neck first so you have some idea what length to get x3


Yeah, I didn't think this through  

Dunno if there will ever be a "next time" though >.> I tend to not give into these sort of silly impulses. :3

And yes, the Underworld movie is indeed fucking awesome  Sonya (sp?) is haaaaaaaaawt and Lucien is such a badass. 

"No, you are not allowed to keep your jugular" *insert stabbing, ripping, biting, etc*


----------



## Skree (May 14, 2009)

Snakes don't wear collars.


----------



## Erewolf (May 14, 2009)

Skree said:


> Snakes don't wear collars.



yet


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

Skree said:


> Snakes don't wear collars.



You have a neck. All I have to do is tape your mouth shut so you don't bite me and inject venom and I'll make you wear a collar.


----------



## Skree (May 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You have a neck. All I have to do is tape your mouth shut so you don't bite me and inject venom and I'll make you wear a collar.



But I'll just slither out of it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

Skree said:


> But I'll just slither out of it.


If I have it made so the inside goes against the grain of the scales, than you won't be slithering out any time soon. Plus it'll be rather...skin tight.


----------



## Skree (May 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If I have it made so the inside goes against the grain of the scales, than you won't be slithering out any time soon.



Well drat. I actually do own a collar, though. It's green with a cute little bell.


----------



## Modern Chimera (May 14, 2009)

I really like collars  I think they can be a very sexy fashion accessory, totally separate from the furry thing.

I have a purple collar from CF and a pink dog collar that my friend gave me, both spiked. I'd like to use CF to make a very plain collar- more like a choker, really- that I can wear every day.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 14, 2009)

Skree said:


> Well drat. I actually do own a collar, though. It's green with a cute little bell.



Niice...I like collars that have bells on them. Somehow I find them to be the best. That and the sound of a jingling bell is music to my ears.

;jingle-jingle;

The only down-side is that it is impossible to be ninja while wearing a bell collar.


----------



## iBolt! (May 14, 2009)

My best friend is buying me a collar, and making me a tail and ears over the summer. Uh.... I will NEVER take them off =3


----------



## Meeew (May 14, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> My best friend is buying me a collar, and making me a tail and ears over the summer. Uh.... I will NEVER take them off =3



Probably shouldn't wear them EVERYWHERE. Imagine going to the bathroom or showering...meep...


Has anyone who has bought a leather collar at a petshop had problems with breaking it in? Mine still has that "leather" smell :c, how i get rid off?


----------



## Kanin (May 14, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Has anyone who has bought a leather collar at a petshop had problems with breaking it in? Mine still has that "leather" smell :c, how i get rid off?


 
Lol, I thought of a perverted joke.


----------



## Russ (May 14, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Probably shouldn't wear them EVERYWHERE. Imagine going to the bathroom or showering...meep...?


 
I agree. I usually wear my collar all the time except sleep, shower/being wet, if it is too hot (though I will probably just loosen it) or if the situation is inappropriate to wear a collar. 



Meeew said:


> Has anyone who has bought a leather collar at a petshop had problems with breaking it in? Mine still has that "leather" smell :c, how i get rid off?


 
I love the leather smell.

Anyway, the only solution is wearing it. As leather is exposed to bodily oils and sweat and etc... it softens and takes the shape of the most commonly worn position as well as losing the leather smell.


----------



## BaletheRed (May 14, 2009)

I have a red one that I wear from time to time. I want a bell on it though.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 15, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Has anyone who has bought a leather collar at a petshop had problems with breaking it in? Mine still has that "leather" smell :c, how i get rid off?


Let a dog wear it for a few weeks, that will break it in. :-D


----------



## Conker (May 15, 2009)

Apparently the whole "measure twice cut once" phrase DOES apply to me.

Oh well, I'm sure next time I'm at PetCo I can take a look for something better. One I got was a cheap PoS anyhow, though I cant see myself spending too much money on a collar. 

I need lizard food anyways, so a PetCo run is in the near future :3 Won't hurt to take a look at prices and whatnot. 

Though I must say, I'm not used to wearing shit on my neck, and just trying the thing on was kind of uncomfortable...


----------



## Seprakarius (May 15, 2009)

Admittedly, I did try a collar out for a time. But that was also a time ago and when a few of the local furs were trying them out as well. I suppose you could call it a fad. x3

I stopped because I wasn't able to really explain the thing away well when asked and, frankly, because it never matched my clothing. Not to say the thing wasn't pretty damn comfortable, I just had a hard time pulling it off.


----------



## Beta Link (May 15, 2009)

Seprakarius said:


> ... I stopped because I wasn't able to really explain the thing away well when asked...


Yeah, that's a bit of a problem with me, too.

Person: Why're you wearing a Dog collar?
Me: I'm a Furry.
Person: What's a Furry?
Me: Basically, someone who's interested in the concept of humanoid animals.
Person: You mean, like, Dogs?
Me: Uhh... No. Like, _humanoid animals_.
Person: Ok, you mean, like, werewolves?
Me: *facepalm* Ok... Think "Star Fox", a'right?
Person: Oooooooohhhhhhhh, ok. That's kinda cool.

The conversation usually ends up taking forever, with me eventually saying that collars are a sort of symbol of the Furry Fandom.

Now, apply all of the above to the close to 10 people who ask me about it each day. I'm hoping it'll stop (or else slow down) soon. Just takes time, I guess. I hope.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 15, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Yeah, that's a bit of a problem with me, too.
> 
> Person: Why're you wearing a Dog collar?
> Me: I'm a Furry.
> ...


 Just say because I want to.


----------



## Beta Link (May 15, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Just say because I want to.


I have actually been trying that lately to avoid having to define the Furry Fandom.


----------



## Seprakarius (May 15, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I have actually been trying that lately to avoid having to define the Furry Fandom.


Hey, at least that's a smoother explanation than one of my friends used to deflect questions about hers. She explained it away as being a bondage thing, which needless to say shut up and shoved away a good amount of people then and there.

Needless to say, she's wasn't and still isn't the smoothest social operator around. Forethought and tact go a long way. :/


----------



## Meeew (May 15, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I have actually been trying that lately to avoid having to define the Furry Fandom.



...don't wear it around nonfurries? 

I don't wear my collar unless I am going to be around furries, I don't even wear it around my house unless my family is not home. Same thing once I get my ears and tail. You don't have to be ashamed of it persay (as in like hiding it under key and lock), but it's inappropriate outside of furry meets I think >.>


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 15, 2009)

More power to you if you enjoy wearing collars.  I kind of like them myself and I've tried a few on but I just wouldn't be able to make wearing them a habit, and strangely enough, my school does allow students to wear them, but we can't wear hats for some odd reason.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (May 15, 2009)

I was considering getting one myself, but......Well, would it be too weird to ask for something of the sort as a birthday present?


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 15, 2009)

Calibrius133701 said:


> I was considering getting one myself, but......Well, would it be too weird to ask for something of the sort as a birthday present?


It all depends on how you ask for it, just try not to be awkward about it, ask for it like it's a casual thing to give as a gift.  Also, whoever you're going to ask, be careful about how you approach them about it.  The weirder you make it, the weirder they'll think it is.


----------



## Meeew (May 15, 2009)

Calibrius133701 said:


> I was considering getting one myself, but......Well, would it be too weird to ask for something of the sort as a birthday present?



It'd be easier to just ask for the money and buy it yourself if you want a pet collar.

If you want it from collar website that is made for humans it shouldn't be that weird to ask >.>


----------



## HoneyPup (May 15, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Just say because I want to.


That's usually my answer. That or "because I like  them." Most people don't ask me why, but thats what I say if they do.


----------



## Shawn AKA (Kiwi) (May 16, 2009)

I had a collar awhile back that i made myself out of some black ribbon an old dog color and a cat bell.... but....i slept on it funny one night and it broke T.T .... and i haven't gotten around to fixing it but yeah..... i get funny looks at school and elsewhere but most people know enough to not mess with me >.> *misses his collar now*


----------



## gray_foxor (May 16, 2009)

Eh, not much for collars, but I wore one for a few weeks after my dog died. It was more a thing in honor of my dog. I just stopped after a while.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (May 16, 2009)

Meeew said:


> ...don't wear it around nonfurries?
> 
> I don't wear my collar unless I am going to be around furries, I don't even wear it around my house unless my family is not home. Same thing once I get my ears and tail. You don't have to be ashamed of it persay (as in like hiding it under key and lock), but it's inappropriate outside of furry meets I think >.>



Interesting concept you have there. The best analogy I can think of right now is, if a "gangsta" is wearing "bling" how inappropriate are those people seen by the general public, compared to a "furry" wearing a "collar". If your unashamed with who you are then it shouldn't be shameful to express who you are by marking yourself as such.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 16, 2009)

Calibrius133701 said:


> I was considering getting one myself, but......Well, would it be too weird to ask for something of the sort as a birthday present?


 

You're kidding, right? You wouldn't really tell them what you're buying it for? You don't have to state to them it's for you.


----------



## Sivril (May 17, 2009)

I wear mines all the time even at school, except around my family


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if I asked for one my friends would get me one, tease me about it for a abit, and we'd all laugh. I know the people that people that wouldn't find it funny, but they'll always be like that and I guess in a way I kind of need them.

My body's too butch for a collar to suit me anyway so the whole scenario for me would be a bit silly


----------



## Arcadium (May 17, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Cash issue? Oo 10-20$ isn't much.. Hard to believe that in 2 month you haven't bought it. (No offence)



None taken. I had like $50 2 weeks ago, but i then had to pay off some things i owed from a kid, picked up a PSP memory card, and got a laptop stand.

See, i get cash on a rare basis, on account i got my allowance suspended. When i do get cash, it's a lot, and i usually go to things that i won't be able to buy for a while. Hey, i'm still 14.

Good thing is, i bought everything that was on my list, so that would be next up. I can't wait till i get a job.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 17, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> None taken. I had like $50 2 weeks ago, but i then had to pay off some things i owed from a kid, picked up a PSP memory card, and got a laptop stand.
> 
> See, i get cash on a rare basis, on account i got my allowance suspended. When i do get cash, it's a lot, and i usually go to things that i won't be able to buy for a while. Hey, i'm still 14.
> 
> Good thing is, i bought everything that was on my list, so that would be next up. I can't wait till i get a job.



I'm 14 too...


----------



## Beta Link (May 17, 2009)

Ya know, I got my collar for a dollar. Money shouldn't be that big a problem, seriously. :/


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Ya know, I got my collar for a dollar. Money shouldn't be that big a problem, seriously. :/


For some people it is and for some people it isn't. 

It's kind of hard to make money when you're in your early teens. Sure you can mow lawns and shit, but that sucks. Most places won't hire you and you're dependent on your parents. 

There are more important things to save up for than a collar. 

:3


----------



## Beta Link (May 18, 2009)

Conker said:


> For some people it is and for some people it isn't.
> 
> It's kind of hard to make money when you're in your early teens. Sure you can mow lawns and shit, but that sucks. Most places won't hire you and you're dependent on your parents.
> 
> ...


True. I still have a ton of money left from my birthday which was just last month, so it wasn't at all a problem for me. I'm in my early teens too, btw.


----------



## Conker (May 18, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> True. I still have a ton of money left from my birthday which was just last month, so it wasn't at all a problem for me. I'm in my early teens too, btw.


Birthday's and Christmas was how I lived when I was in my early teens  

Thank God for generous grandparents! 

Maybe I'll get to petco this week sometime. Wish we had a pet store in town though -_-


----------



## Snack (May 18, 2009)

I'm totally gonna get myself a collar before the end of the year. 

Just because of this thread.


----------



## Sam (May 18, 2009)

Are they really that awesome? I usually don't  like have anything around my neck. Maybe wearing one would help me get over that somehow. It's a big phobia of mine.


----------



## whoadamn (May 18, 2009)

even better, the best of both worlds, the Colhair.

example:


----------



## Conker (May 18, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> I'm totally gonna get myself a collar before the end of the year.
> 
> Just because of this thread.


I was thinking the same thing until I poked around the fandom a bit more.

I'm a freak but I don't want to outwardly show it XD


----------



## Meeew (May 18, 2009)

Conker said:


> I was thinking the same thing until I poked around the fandom a bit more.
> 
> I'm a freak but I don't want to outwardly show it XD



Join the dark side, we have cookies and muffins (delicious cake too aka yiff)


----------



## Conker (May 18, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Join the dark side, we have cookies and muffins (delicious cake too aka yiff)


>.>

Well that collar I bought a few days ago? I finally got around to punching some new holes into it. It sort of fits but I need to l2measure before I start cutting things.

Not sure how sold I am on the idea, but I have it on now. It's still a PoS though, so it's not a good representation I think. 

Things I've learned already:

1" is too big. .75 would be more comfortable

Punching a hole through a thick piece of leather is easier said than done P)

MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE

I like red/brown :3


----------



## xiath (May 18, 2009)

Conker said:


> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Punching a hole through a thick piece of leather is easier said than done P)


Yeah, no kidding >.< .  Even with proper tools it is still hard.  Dang it, that reminds me, I still need to go to the local leather working store and pick up the supplies to make myself a collar...  Even though I have a nylon collar.


----------



## Snack (May 18, 2009)

Sam said:


> Are they really that awesome?



Yes.


----------



## MattyK (May 18, 2009)

Waaant. Ooone. 
If only my Parents were as Cynical.


----------



## Conker (May 18, 2009)

So torn >.<

I want a good one if I get one, and the ones at collarfactory.com are pretty nice. Build your own D:

But damn they aren't cheap, and I really don't know if it's worth the cash :3

35$ (with shipping) for a simple one...

But at the same time, you'll be getting a good product, better than anything at petco (at twice the price of course!) 

I don't know if I'd wear it enough to justify the price tag. Hell, I could get a new DS game for 35$!


----------



## Arcadium (May 18, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> I'm 14 too...



Also, i need a ride to Petco, or anywhere for that matter to get a collar (As i live in the cow-town). I still need to either wait for a moment to buy one, or figure a way to ask. There's no way in hell i'm going with my dad. I don't need no retarded comments and harassment.

Probably when school finishes up, mom has free time, etc. That's when i'll go.


----------



## Snack (May 18, 2009)

Conker said:


> So torn >.<
> 
> I want a good one if I get one, and the ones at collarfactory.com are pretty nice. Build your own D:
> 
> ...




The DS sucks anyway. Might as well spend you _extra_ thirty five dollars on a spiffy collar, right?


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> The DS sucks anyway. Might as well spend you _extra_ thirty five dollars on a spiffy collar, right?


Lies, there are quite a few RPG's out or coming out that I want to hit up. the DS by no means sucks.

It's just in a bit of a dry spell


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 19, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Also, i need a ride to Petco, or anywhere for that matter to get a collar (As i live in the cow-town). I still need to either wait for a moment to buy one, or figure a way to ask. There's no way in hell i'm going with my dad. I don't need no retarded comments and harassment.
> 
> Probably when school finishes up, mom has free time, etc. That's when i'll go.



Ya dont have a bike? x3


----------



## Snack (May 19, 2009)

Conker said:


> Lies, there are quite a few RPG's out or coming out that I want to hit up. the DS by no means sucks.
> 
> It's just in a bit of a dry spell



Eh.

You're probably right. The only games I've ever played for the DS are Pokemon and Castlevania, and they come out with those every once in a long while.(which is probably why I don't like it, _that much)_


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Eh.
> 
> You're probably right. The only games I've ever played for the DS are Pokemon and Castlevania, and they come out with those every once in a long while.(which is probably why I don't like it, _that much)_


Ha, yeah I can see how you'd get that impression then 

I have quite a few games for it actually. I don't play it as often as I did, but I do enjoy having it. 

Of course my DSLite was free ^_^ Won it in a contest of sorts.

But it's not really the price that gets me. I mean, it kind of is, but I've spent 30$ on stupid shit before. That's not the problem. It's just, is it really worth the money when I probably wont wear it much outside of being alone or with other furs (which doenst happen as I don't know any in RL )

I'm a pussy when it comes to breaking social norms :3


----------



## Snack (May 19, 2009)

Conker said:


> But it's not really the price that gets me. I mean, it kind of is, but I've spent 30$ on stupid shit before. That's not the problem. It's just, is it really worth the money when I probably wont wear it much outside of being alone or with other furs (which doenst happen as I don't know any in RL )
> 
> I'm a pussy when it comes to breaking social norms :3



Here's what I'd do with a collar:

1.Wear it wherever I go
2.Pretend nobody notices me wearing it and ignore awkward staring
3.Content will occur


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Here's what I'd do with a collar:
> 
> 1.Wear it wherever I go
> 2.Pretend nobody notices me wearing it and ignore awkward staring
> 3.Content will occur


Ah, I don't know if I have the balls for that 

But, even if I did do that, how the hell do you answer the questions friends/acquaintances throw out?

I mean, it would be a damned odd sight to one day see me in one, when I have never hinted about being a furry or into any type of accessories at all. 

I'd for sure get some "Jesus Christ, what the fuck?" 

And those moments are AWKWARD and not the good kind.

Edit: Keep in mind I'm also 20 so people won't look at me and go "Oh he's just expressing himself" I'm too old for that crap >.>


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (May 19, 2009)

Conker said:


> Ah, I don't know if I have the balls for that
> 
> But, even if I did do that, how the hell do you answer the questions friends/acquaintances throw out?
> 
> ...




yeah, most folks who wear collars around my town are a bunch of punk kids. i myself wore a collar back in highschool. big green thing with tags and such. nowadays the only collars i wear are the Lock-Collars, in the bedroom. *wink*


----------



## fox423 (May 19, 2009)

I wear mine everywhere I go, I only take it off to sleep and shower.  However I intend to get a new one, but on the subject of wearing it in public, this is all that's really happened.  My stepfather has said he doesn't like it because it makes it seem like i'm "not manly", however when the hell did I care about seeming manly?

A couple of my friends have asked me about it, and I just tell them it feels comfortable and I like the way it looks, and they never say anything more about it ^_^.

I have gotten a few awkward stares here and there, but I don't really let it bother me, I don't care what anybody thinks ^^ It's a collar and it's fuggin comfortable, and I enjoy wearing it.  They're all just jealous ;D.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Snack (May 19, 2009)

Conker said:


> Ah, I don't know if I have the balls for that
> 
> But, even if I did do that, how the hell do you answer the questions friends/acquaintances throw out?
> 
> ...



YOU ARE NEVER TO OLD FOR THAT CRAP.:-x


----------



## Conker (May 19, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> YOU ARE NEVER TO OLD FOR THAT CRAP.:-x


That's what my neighbor says who still collects comics and toys and whatnot. Crazy fucker is like 55 but that's what he does! 

I'll stop the QQ and whatnot though. I'm gonna give this more thought, but it seems like I'll go through with it


----------



## Snack (May 19, 2009)

Conker said:


> That's what my neighbor says who still collects comics and toys and whatnot. Crazy fucker is like 55 but that's what he does!
> 
> I'll stop the QQ and whatnot though. I'm gonna give this more thought, but it seems like I'll go through with it



Yay. :3


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 19, 2009)

I JUST ORDERD MY COLLAR! WOOO!


----------



## HoneyPup (May 19, 2009)

Conker said:


> Ah, I don't know if I have the balls for that
> 
> But, even if I did do that, how the hell do you answer the questions friends/acquaintances throw out?
> 
> ...



I'm 21. I started wearing a collar earlier this year. The "too old" thought never crossed my mind. I'm sure it was an odd sight at first for people to see me in a collar, but they got used to it. The very first day I wore it I got many compliments.  
As for questions, just answer them in whatever way fits you and the situation.
Oh yeah, and as for the age thing: I think it would be easier for an adult to pull it off than a teen because of teasing/bullying.


----------



## Snack (May 19, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> I JUST ORDERD MY COLLAR! WOOO!





I envy you.


----------



## Ryugen (May 19, 2009)

*Y*ou know... all this talk about people wanting collars brought me an idea. Since so many people want collars but either can't afford or are too scared to go out and buy one for various reasons, why not set up a collars for furries fund?

*H*eh, I know such a thing would have to extend to its own private website, and it'd need a comprehensive policy, but I've got a whole bunch of ideas as to how it could be run efficiently, effectively, and establish a clear cut goal.

*P*ity it could be abused so easily though, I'm not entirely sure how to verify applicants for collars unless the site were to require more personal information from them. *sigh* Damn, oh well.

'*G*rats to Scarred on ordering your collar! I hope you enjoy it when it arrives :3


----------



## Matteh (May 19, 2009)

This topic is very relevant to my interests. Collars are such an awesome-looking accessory, and I definitely want one sometime. But...



Conker said:


> Ah, I don't know if I have the balls for that
> 
> But, even if I did do that, how the hell do you answer the questions friends/acquaintances throw out?
> 
> ...


^This is EXACTLY my problem :/ 

I'm a pretty plain (a.k.a. boring  ) person and I don't really wear any kind of accessories, so if anyone I knew seen me in a collar there'd be all sorts of questions. Mainly the 'what the fuck!?' kind but i'd have no idea how to answer that either. 

I'd be pretty happy with wearing one just when i'm out, like mid-week when i'm in town going back and forth to university or whatever, so in theory I wouldn't need to explain anything to friends and family. But, there's always the possibility of seeing someone I know when i'm out, or worse, someone seeing me without me knowing. And that leads to awkward questions 

tl;dr - I can handle strangers asking random questions about me wearing a collar but not people I know.





prettylilpup said:


> I'm 21. I started wearing a collar earlier this year. The "too old" thought never crossed my mind. I'm sure it was an odd sight at first for people to see me in a collar, but they got used to it. The very first day I wore it I got many compliments.


Cool. Did you mostly get compliments from people you know, or strangers, or both?


----------



## SnowFox (May 19, 2009)

Matteh said:


> This topic is very relevant to my interests. Collars are such an awesome-looking accessory, and I definitely want one sometime. But...
> 
> 
> ^This is EXACTLY my problem :/
> ...



That would be exactly the same for me too if I were to ever give into the temptation to become a full time furfag. ... I can't wait!


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 19, 2009)

Conker said:


> Ah, I don't know if I have the balls for that
> 
> But, even if I did do that, how the hell do you answer the questions friends/acquaintances throw out?
> 
> ...



You know, I always wear a collar when I am out and about. I never get questions really. If I did though I would tell the person that it is a fashion accessory....it might be useless but so is a diamond ring, or a ruby necklace. A person wears it because they like it is what it comes down to...and a collar? Is no different.

But mine always match what I wear so I can get away with "Fashion accessory" line of explanation.


----------



## Matteh (May 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That would be exactly the same for me too if I were to ever give into the temptation to become a full time furfag. ... I can't wait!


Haha. Don't worry, i'm not into fursuits and don't go around making animal noises just yet* 

(it's only a matter of time though...)


----------



## Sober WOlf (May 19, 2009)

i wear my collor just dont worry about what other ppl say there just jalous lol


----------



## Arcadium (May 19, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Ya dont have a bike? x3



Try biking 25 miles down the High-way. Damn my cow-town.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 19, 2009)

Matteh said:


> Cool. Did you mostly get compliments from people you know, or strangers, or both?


Mostly people I know. 



Sober WOlf said:


> i wear my collor just dont worry about what other ppl say there just jalous lol


There are spell checker add-ons available for web browsers. Look into it.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 19, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Try biking 25 miles down the High-way. Damn my cow-town.


Would do it at anytime =3 25 miles isn't "that" much, at least i know i'm easily able to do more then that ^^


----------



## Conker (May 20, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Would do it at anytime =3 25 miles isn't "that" much, at least i know i'm easily able to do more then that ^^


It is when your fucking lazy! Thank God I have a car >.< I just don't like driving for fear of crash > burn > ouch

One of my phobias it seems. Ah well.

But yeah, I think I'm going to go through with this. Don't have a working printer now, but tomorrow I'll get something to send to collarfactory and I'll get one made. Won't be anything flashy because I sure as fuck am not XD

Take about a month between mailing > creating > shipping to me  

Oh well :3


----------



## Russ (May 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know, I always wear a collar when I am out and about. I never get questions really.


 
Pretty much the same here. When I leave it more visible, some people glance at it. A few people reacted quite positively and some just shrugged it away. 

Funnily though a some of my friends didn't even notice it well into a month after I started wearing it.



Trpdwarf said:


> If I did though I would tell the person that it is a fashion accessory....it might be useless but so is a diamond ring, or a ruby necklace. A person wears it because they like it is what it comes down to...and a collar? Is no different.


 
Yup. I usually tell that I felt like getting a collar and that it doesn't look that bad (it helps that mines a nice, neutral color that fits the rest of my clothing). And when I see some of the jewelery and necklaces and etc... some people wear, I actually don't feel that abnormal.


----------



## Arcadium (May 20, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Would do it at anytime =3 25 miles isn't "that" much, at least i know i'm easily able to do more then that ^^



Well it's still down the high-way. 2nd, i'm not one that's a huge fan of the bike. I'd much rather board or Rollarblade around. But, bike gets me around quicker. It would take me more reason to bike 25 miles just to get a collar.


----------



## Meeew (May 20, 2009)

Assuming your not an avid biker I'm guessing a normal person can do like 10 MPH average? 

So it would take you two hours and half to and from, that seems like a lot >.>


----------



## Snack (May 20, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Well it's still down the high-way. 2nd, i'm not one that's a huge fan of the bike. I'd much rather board or Rollarblade around. But, bike gets me around quicker. It would take me more reason to bike 25 miles just to get a collar.




Still worth it though...


----------



## Erewolf (May 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2292594

that's my collar yo c:


----------



## Emofur (May 20, 2009)

i want te collarz but my parents dont know what furry is and they would be like "Soo... you want a dog collar? WHY??!!!??1??!"


----------



## HoneyPup (May 20, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2292594
> 
> that's my collar yo c:


Looks very good on you.


----------



## Erewolf (May 20, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Looks very good on you.



Ahthankyou c:


----------



## Conker (May 21, 2009)

You fuckers are a bad influence on me :3

Ordered one from teh collarfactory.com today. Well, sent out the snail mail. Things like these don't need to go on the credit card >.> 

Should get it in three weeks...T_T


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 21, 2009)

I haven't worn mine recently. The reason being the sun, getting sweaty and smelling like a pet store afterwards is not something I enjoy doing.


----------



## Snack (May 21, 2009)

Conker said:


> You pips are a jolly good influence on me :3



fix'd


----------



## Conker (May 21, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> fix'd


Hmm, yeah I think that is what I was going for XD

I am looking forward to it, and wearing it to school, though I don't know if I'll use it at home with the parents around.

But foxxtrot23, you seem to be very for collars, do you have one yourself? What kind? (I didn't read all the posts in this thread, and even if I did, I would have forgotten )


----------



## Snack (May 21, 2009)

Conker said:


> Hmm, yeah I think that is what I was going for XD
> 
> I am looking forward to it, and wearing it to school, though I don't know if I'll use it at home with the parents around.
> 
> But foxxtrot23, you seem to be very for collars, do you have one yourself? What kind? (I didn't read all the posts in this thread, and even if I did, I would have forgotten )



I have a super awesome pink and red collar (well, _now _I do). It used to be my dog's, but I stole it from her. hehe


----------



## Conker (May 21, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> I have a super awesome pink and red collar (well, _now _I do). It used to be my dog's, but I stole it from her. hehe


And, judging by your comments, you must wear it a lot huh?


----------



## Snack (May 21, 2009)

Conker said:


> And, judging by your comments, you must wear it a lot huh?



Well, I only recently, ahem, borrowed it, so I haven't had a chance to, really.


----------



## Meeew (May 21, 2009)

Conker said:


> You fuckers are a bad influence on me :3
> 
> Ordered one from teh collarfactory.com today. Well, sent out the snail mail. Things like these don't need to go on the credit card >.>
> 
> Should get it in three weeks...T_T



If your the only one who sees the online report, does it matter ?

I put everything on my CC unless the place is cash-only or something, makes it easier to keep track of stuff. With cash it's oh so easy to buy stuff and then forget, with CC you see the spent money online and it makes you cringe in pain.


----------



## Matteh (May 23, 2009)

Russ said:


> Pretty much the same here. When I leave it more visible, some people glance at it. A few people reacted quite positively and some just shrugged it away.
> 
> Funnily though a some of my friends didn't even notice it well into a month after I started wearing it.
> 
> Yup. I usually tell that I felt like getting a collar and that it doesn't look that bad (it helps that mines a nice, neutral color that fits the rest of my clothing). And when I see some of the jewelery and necklaces and etc... some people wear, I actually don't feel that abnormal.


Well, if that's the kind of reactions you get in London, I don't think i've got much to worry about in my little city  

Honestly you've got a point with that last part; there's a lot of people practically begging for attention. I agree that a collar can be pretty subtle if you match it with what you're wearing. 

What colour is your collar again? I'd look back through the topic but the forum's taking ages to load for me. 





Erewolf said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2292594
> 
> that's my collar yo c:


Looks great  


-----------------------------------


I think i'm going to start taking a look at what some of the pet stores around here do (can't really order online so no collarfactory.com, plus I like the ones you get at a pet store better).


----------



## LittleHourGlass (May 24, 2009)

I had one when I was ung and before my fandom started I wore it untill my grade 7 teacher told me that it reminded him of a 70's porno


----------



## Omians (May 24, 2009)

I own a name ttag with my Fursona on it   just waitting on a good collar to put it on hehe


----------



## Bonzzai (May 24, 2009)

Eh, depends on how big your city is. I see people around here with collars all the time. I think it's a bit weird, but... I personally would get one, but I don't think I'd wear it in public. :b


----------



## sparx (May 24, 2009)

I've worn my collar for a good four years now, and have achieved only good results. it's lead me to meeting many furries in the area (4 of which are good friends of mine).

ive worn it for so long, all day, pretty much every day (through school, work, meetings, etc.) that i dont quite feel "right" without it. 

as for the collar itself; it's thick (double layer), bright red, about 22 length, made by hamilton, and hanging from it i have a dog bone shaped tag, engraved "sparx" on the front side, and "eric" on the other. ^^ i love it

you can find a picture of it on my FA page ^^


----------



## Revy (May 24, 2009)

I wear one on my wrist to signify for myself that i have no mastar!

Last time I wore one around my neck was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Uro (May 24, 2009)

sparx said:


> I've worn my collar for a good four years now, and have achieved only good results. it's lead me to meeting many furries in the area (4 of which are good friends of mine).
> 
> ive worn it for so long, all day, pretty much every day (through school, work, meetings, etc.) that i dont quite feel "right" without it.
> 
> ...



The link to your FA page doe snot work.



Revy said:


> I wear one on my wrist to signify for myself that i have no mastar!
> 
> Last time I wore one around my neck was a couple of years ago.



what's with all these peeps in va I don't know of. Lawrdy.


----------



## Revy (May 24, 2009)

chillin in the heart of the "757" ~~


----------



## Russ (May 25, 2009)

Matteh said:


> Well, if that's the kind of reactions you get in London, I don't think i've got much to worry about in my little city
> 
> Honestly you've got a point with that last part; there's a lot of people practically begging for attention. I agree that a collar can be pretty subtle if you match it with what you're wearing.
> 
> What colour is your collar again? I'd look back through the topic but the forum's taking ages to load for me.


 
Yea the forum feels a bit slow. Still, beats the hell out of three days of no internet. Anyway, heres mine. As you can probably see, I got it from a petshop instead of one of the places that sell collars for people.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/Rhonir/Collar1002.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a158/Rhonir/Collar1003.jpg

It usually goes well with what I wear. Alternatively, I can always cover it with the shirt (if possible), cover it with a coat. I don't mind making it visible. I just don't advertise it blatantly. And I even in London there are places where it is a good idea to just take the collar off and put it in your pocket


----------



## Snack (May 26, 2009)

*pops collar*

badum chhh


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Arcadium said:


> What are your opinion on those things? I know many do wear them. I wore my dogs old collar from time to time, and i enjoyed it a bit.
> 
> Now to be honest, only two of my buds know I'm a furry, and others would fucking hit the roof (This includes parents DX). Is it even acceptable to wear at schools and such? I mean, i would think it'd be viewed as a sex bondage thing. I do dearly want one though, and i will buy one, as my dogs old one won't fit anymore. I just kinda need an honest opinion across the boards. I'd never see me in a fursuit, but i would in a collar.



The thread itself has a couple of years of worthy content since it's started but I figured I want to add my own thoughts too.

I would say when I was a kid (teenager) specifically, collars seemed very popular at our middle and high school. 
Truth be told, I never figured out what really made them popular but it did kind of intrigue me a lot, even I began to wear one.

That said, I did enjoy having a collar but growing up means giving up things that you once felt comfortable with.
As an adult, sometimes I want to be able to wear a collar without being judged in public but I refrain myself from doing so because I feel it's not socially acceptable.

Don't know wearing a collar really 'made' me anything, I guess the reason I wore one at that time could've been psychological or perhaps because I wanted to impress someone I liked or looked up to my sister and her friends. I don't really know, but if my kid or someone else started following me foot steps and wearing a collar... I don't think I would be upset, but I would be wondering if they're following a fad or not.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Revy said:


> I wear one on my wrist to signify for myself that i have no mastar!
> 
> Last time I wore one around my neck was a couple of years ago.



That's a good suggestion, not sure why I didn't occur to me. 
Recently bought myself a dog tag which read "You had me at Woof!" and now I'm thinking of wearing a blue collar in my wrist because of your comment.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 30, 2019)

Locking due to extreme necro.


----------

